# Broke my head



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

So I get called out to this school and I run my snake down the sewer pipe.
Low and behold my snake gets jammed up from that point I decided to hydro it and it jams up so I send my camera down then my screen goes black. 
I pull off another clean out open it up and there's rocks in their. I'm going to trace my line down and my line ends right at the electrical Christi box.
So I dig about 5 feet down and sure as anything the electricians ran a ground rod right through the sewer line, and the rocks piled up behind the ground rod therefore making my camera head break on the rocks. Looks like after I buy a new head for my camera I will end up about even with everyone but the electricians.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sparky must have smoked one heck of a lunch that day! Lol!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Add the camera head to the bill. 

They got plenty of money.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Add the camera head to the bill.
> 
> They got plenty of money.


I agree ... charge out what ever it takes to get it done... 

Hopefully you didn't go flat rate on clearing the sewer :laughing:


----------

